# Who would you pick as the 2011 "Person of the Year?"



## Alan Stallion (Dec 14, 2011)

Now that Time Magazine has announced it's 2011 Person of the Year to be "the Protester," as with any year there is debate/complaints about the decision, which generates much publicity for the magazine. Persons chosen in the past have been positive role models to horrible dictators (e.g., Hitler), whomever they have deemed to have made the biggest impact, an in some cases they have chosen groups or inanimate objects.

On this thread, the question goes out to the USMB universe about whom *you* would have chosen to be the Person of the Year for 2011...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2011)

Non protester.


----------



## Douger (Dec 14, 2011)

Hu Jintao


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 14, 2011)

My choice would be *Geert Wilders*, leader of the Party for Freedom (Partij voor de Vrijheid  PVV), the third-largest political party in the Netherlands. 

Geert Wilders was on trial for thought-crimes (to which he was eventually acquitted), for daring to speak out against the threat of global islamisation.

Free speech was on trial and Wilders was the target of tyrants with the goal of Orwellian free speech supression in light of the global threat of oppression. His remarkable and passionate speeches during this period rank right up with the civil rights activists of history (Final remarks by Geert Wilders at his Sharia trial in Amsterdam today - Jihad Watch)

*Lars Hedegaard* of Denmark gets an honorable mention, as he faced similar free speech charges in his homeland, to which he was convicted.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Dec 14, 2011)

The Riot police.


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 14, 2011)

Alan Stallion said:


> Now that Time Magazine has announced it's 2011 Person of the Year to be "the Protester," as with any year there is debate/complaints about the decision, which generates much publicity for the magazine. Persons chosen in the past have been positive role models to horrible dictators (e.g., Hitler), whomever they have deemed to have made the biggest impact, an in some cases they have chosen groups or inanimate objects.
> 
> On this thread, the question goes out to the USMB universe about whom *you* would have chosen to be the Person of the Year for 2011...


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 14, 2011)

The Large Hardon Collider


----------



## Si modo (Dec 14, 2011)

I would pick the unemployed.  Any one.


----------



## techieny (Dec 14, 2011)

Seal Team 6


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 14, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> The Large Hardon Collider



They have supposedly found the spec they claim to have been looking for...


----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2011)

Is Time the same publication that left out the Tea Party rallies in their Year in Pictures a few years ago??


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 14, 2011)

techieny said:


> Seal Team 6



Excellent choice.


----------



## Liability (Dec 14, 2011)

Soros.

The myth behind the myth.


----------

